# Who is the sexiest woman across the years ?



## speedingslug (Apr 28, 2007)

Who is the sexiest woman across the years ?
Nominations for a week then top tens.

Give Character (and name if possible)


Please No pics in this thread ! 

*Leeloo* (“The Fifth Element” 1997)      _Milla Jovovich_
*Sharon Valeri *(“Battlestar Galactica” 2003-Present)       _Grace Park         _ 
*Jean Grey* (“X-Men” films 2000-2006)     _ Famke Janssen_
*Seven of Nine* (“Star Trek: Voyager” 1997-2001)     _Jeri Ryan_
*Kaylee Frye* (“Firefly” 2002, “Serenity” 2005”)   _ Jewel Staite_
*Kara Thrace* (“Battlestar Galactica” 2003-Present) _Katee Sackhoff_
*Lana Lang* (“Smallville” 2001-Present)   _Kristin Kreuk_
*Max Guevera* (“Dark Angel” 2000-02)   _Jessica Alba_
*Trillian* (“The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy” 2005) _Zooey Deschanel_
*Xev Bellringer* (“LEXX” 1997-2002) _Xenia Seeberg_
*Zev Bellringer*  (Lexx)   _Eva HabberMan_
*Robin Lefler *(“Star Trek: The Next Generation” 1991) _Ashley Judd_
*Mystique *(“X-Men” franchise 2000-2006)  _Rebecca Romijn_
*Sil* (“Species” 1995) _Natasha Henstridge_
*Padmé Amidala* (“Star Wars” prequels 1999-2005)  _Natalie Portman_
*Carmen Ibanez *(“Starship Troopers” 1997) _Denise Richards_[/quote]
*Barbarella* (Barbarella 1968) _Jane Fonda_
*T-X* (Terminator 3)  _Kristanna Loken_
*Princess Leia* (Star Wars)  _Carrie Fisher_
*Trinity* (The Matrix)  _Carrie Anne Moss_
*Maria* (Metropolis)  _Brigitte Helm_
*Zhora* ( Blade Runner)  _Joanna Cassidy_
*Vaako* (The Chronicles of Riddick) _Thandie Newton _
*Ripley* (Alien)   _Sigourney Weaver_

I'll be posting this in other forums may see you else where.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is my favs in a ranking order:

*Caprica Six - BSG*
*Trillian - Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Boomer/Athena- both version of Sharon in BSG
Zoe Washburne - Firefly*
*Kara Thrace - BSG**
Kaylee Frye - Firefly
** I**nara Serra - Firefly
**Trinity* - *The Matrix*


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 28, 2007)

*Kes-*Jennifer Lien-*Voyager*

*Rachel*-Sean Young-*Bladerunner*

*Kaylee-*Jewel Staite-*Firefly*


----------



## K. Riehl (Apr 30, 2007)

The sexiest woman over the most years, a million. 

_*Loana of the Shell Tribe*-_Racquel Welch- *One Million Years B.C.

Altaira-*Anne  Francis-*Forbidden Planet

Seven-of-Nine-*Jeri Ryan-*Star Trek: Voyager*


----------



## Kostmayer (Apr 30, 2007)

*Eowyn* Miranda Otto *Lord of the Rings
*


----------



## jackokent (Apr 30, 2007)

*Jessica Rabit* from "who framed Roger Rabit"


----------



## bruno-1012 (Apr 30, 2007)

Andromeda, Lexa Doig

Max, Jessica Alba - Dark Angel


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 30, 2007)

Lynda Carter Wonder Woman 75-79
Daryl Hannah Ayla Clan of the Cave Bear 86
Jane Fonda Barbarella 68
Nichelle Nicholes Nyota Uhura Stra Trek original series (and she is still very lovely too)
Carrie Fisher Princess Leia Star Wars 1977
Brigitte Nielsen Red Sonja; Beverly Hills Cop 2; Code Name Silencer (yeah, I really like her)

and the sexiest:
Rose McGowan Charmed, Grindhouse, The black Dahlia, phantoms, scream---I'm going out on a limb and saying she is replacing Jamie Lee Curtis as the scream queen.

_Loana of the Shell Tribe-_Racquel Welch- One Million Years B.C. Oh heck yea!


----------



## speedingslug (Apr 30, 2007)

So far we have

*Aeryn Sun* -   (Farscape) Claudia Black        
*Alexa Woods* - Alien Vs   Predator  - Sanaa Lathan       *
Arwen* - Lord Of The Rings - Liv   Tyler       *
Barbarella* (Barbarella 1968)   _Jane Fonda_ *
Carmen Ibanez *(“Starship   Troopers” 1997) _Denise Richards_ *
Catwoman/Selina Kyle* - Batman   Returns - Michelle Pfeiffer       
*Chloe Sullivan* - Allison Mack -   Smallville       *
Claire*. Lost.       *
Cordelia* (Buffy/Angel) -   Buffy/Angel Charisma Capenter       
*Daena* - Planet of the Apes   (remake) - Estelle Warren       
*Dayna Mellanby* - Blake's 7   -Josette Simon       
*Dr Diane Hughes* - Keegan Connor   Tracy - Jake 2.0       
*Dr. Kaela Evers* - Supernova  -Angela Bassett       *
Electra King* (Sophie Marceau) in   The World Is Not Enough!       *
Electra King* (The World Is Not   Enough!) i The World Is Not Enough! Sophie Marceau       *
Evangeline Lilly* -   (Lost) Kate        *
Faith* - Faith True Calling Eliza   Dushku       *
Fred* - Amy Acker       *
Helen Lyle* - Candyman - Virginia   Madsen       *
Iilyria* - Amy Acker       *
Ilsa* - Judge Dredd -Joan Chen       *
Irina Derevko*  -Alias -(Lena Olin).       
*Isabel Evans* - Roswell -   Katherine Heigl       *
Jean Grey* (“X-Men” films   2000-2006)     _ Famke Janssen_ *
Jessica 6* - Logan's Run - Jenny   Agutter       *
Jocelyn "Josie" Packard*   - Twin Peaks -Joan Chen       *
Kara Thrace* (“Battlestar   Galactica” 2003-Present) _Katee Sackhoff_ *
Kaylee Frye* (“Firefly” 2002,   “Serenity” 2005”)   _ Jewel   Staite_ *
Kaylee*-Jewel Staite-Firefly       *
Kes*-Jennifer Lien-Voyager       *
Lana Lang* (“Smallville”   2001-Present)   _Kristin Kreuk_ *
Laura Daughtery* - Lake Bell -   Surface       *
Leeloo* (“The Fifth Element”   1997)      _Milla Jovovich_ *
Lexa   Doig* - Andromeda        *
Lieutenant Ezri Dax* - DS9  - Nicole de Boer       
*Lisa* - Weird Science - Kelly   LeBrock       *
Lornette 'Mace' Mason* - Strange   Days - Angela Bassett       
*Louise Marcus*- Highlander II  - Virginia Madsen       *
Maria* (Metropolis)  _Brigitte Helm_ *
Martha Jones* - Freema Agyeman -   Doctor Who       *
Mary Jane Watson* - Spiderman 123   - Kirsten Dunst       *
Max Guevera* (“Dark Angel”   2000-02)   _Jessica Alba_ *
Mystique *(“X-Men” franchise   2000-2006)  _Rebecca Romijn_ 
*Padmé Amidala* (“Star Wars”   prequels 1999-2005)  _Natalie   Portman_ *
Princess Leia* (Star Wars)  _Carrie Fisher_ *Rachel/-SeanYoung-Bladerunner       
Ripley (Alien)   Sigourney Weaver 
Robin Lefler (“Star Trek: The   Next Generation” 1991) Ashley Judd 
Rose Tyler -   (Doctor Who) Billie Piper        
Sam Carter SG1       
Sandra - Last Night - Sandra Oh       
Santanico   Pandemonium  (Dusk Till Dawn) From   Dusk Till Dawn  Salma Hayek       
Sarah Bracknell Bannerman - The   Dead Zone - Nicole de Boer       
Scully - X-Files       
Seven of Nine (“Star Trek:   Voyager” 1997-2001)     Jeri   Ryan 
SG1's old doc SG1  Teryl Rothbury?       
Sharon   Valeri (“Battlestar Galactica” 2003-Present)       Grace Park          
Shirley Kwan - Purple Storm  -Joan Chen       
Sikozu Svala Shanti Sugaysi Shanu   - Raelee Hill - Farscape       
Sil (“Species” 1995) Natasha   Henstridge 
Simone - S1m0ne - Rachel Roberts       
Sue Storm (Jessica Alba)       
Sun - Lost- Yunjin Kim       
Supergirl/Linda Lee - Supergirl -   Helen Slater       
Toshiko Sato - Naoko Mori -   Torchwood       
T'pol (Star Trek:Enterprise)   Jolene Blalock       

Trillian (“The Hitchhiker’s Guide   to the Galaxy” 2005) Zooey Deschanel Trinity (The Matrix)  Carrie Anne Moss 
T-X (Terminator 3)  Kristanna Loken 
Vaako (The Chronicles of Riddick)   Thandie Newton  
Vala Mal Doran - Claudia Black -   Stargate SG-1       
Vanessa Kensington (from Austin   Powers - International Man of Mystery)!    Liz Hurley       
Willow  Buffy       
Willow   Rosenburg - (Buffy) Alyson Hannigan        
Xev Bellringer (“LEXX” 1997-2002)   Xenia Seeberg 
Yuna -   Deepwater Black - Nicole de Boer        
Zev Bellringer  (Lexx)     Eva HabberMan 
Zhora ( Blade Runner)  Joanna Cassidy 
Ms Parker - Andrea Parker - The   Pretender       
Dana   Scully - The X Files - Gillian Anderson        
Loana of the Shell   Tribe-Racquel Welch- One Million Years B.C.       
Eowyn Miranda Otto   Lord of the Rings       
Altaira-Anne   Francis-Forbidden Planet       
Seven-of-Nine-Jeri   Ryan-Star Trek: Voyager       
Lexa Doig - Andromeda       
Max - Jessica Alba - Dark Angel       
Wonder Woman Lynda Carter  75-79       
Ayla Daryl - Clan of the Cave   Bear 86 - Daryl Hannah       
Nyota Uhura - Stra Trek original   series - Nichelle Nicholes       
Red Sonja - Brigitte   Nielsen        
Paige Charmed - Rose McGowan       
Loana of the Shell Tribe - One   Million Years B.C.  -Racquel Welch*


----------



## Pyan (Apr 30, 2007)

All we need now to find a winner is a very large mud pit..............


----------



## mosaix (Apr 30, 2007)

*Kochanski* - Red dwarf


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 30, 2007)

mosaix said:


> *Kochanski* - Red dwarf


Good call,Mosaix
personally,I'd go for Uma T.But then,who wouldn't?


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Apr 30, 2007)

A lot of people seem to have a problem counting to 1, the mind boggles,there again it is like trying name your alltime favorite book or Author without going into multiples. maybe you should have changed that to women.


----------



## Majimaune (May 1, 2007)

Carrie Fisher (SW), Hale Berry (James Bond film whatever it is called) and Liv Tyler (LOTR). Those ones are so damn sexy!!!


----------



## stellspalfie (May 2, 2007)

kate beckinsale - in the crappy werewolf films


----------



## Ragnar (May 2, 2007)

mosaix said:


> *Kochanski* - Red dwarf


Which one?


----------



## bruno-1012 (May 2, 2007)

Got to be Clare Grogan!

Remember her from Altered Images and Gregory's Girl.


----------



## speedingslug (May 2, 2007)

*Last nominations tomorrow !

Achara*-   Lost  - Ling Bai
*Aeryn Sun* - (Farscape) Claudia Black 
*Alexa Woods* - Alien Vs Predator  - Sanaa Lathan
*Alice* Milla Jovovich Resident Evil 
*Altaira-Anne Francis*-Forbidden Planet
*Arwen* - Lord Of The Rings - Liv Tyler
*Ayla Daryl* - Clan of the Cave Bear 86 - Daryl Hannah
*Barbarella* (Barbarella 1968) _Jane Fonda_
*Carmen Ibanez *(“Starship Troopers” 1997) _Denise Richards_
*Catwoman/Selina Kyle* - Batman Returns - Michelle Pfeiffer
*Chloe Sullivan* - (Smallville) Allison Mack
*Claire* from Heroes!
*Claire*. Lost.
*Cordelia* (Buffy/Angel) - Buffy/Angel Charisma Capenter
*Daena* - Planet of the Apes (remake) - Estelle Warren
*Dana Scully* - The X Files - Gillian Anderson 
*Dayna Mellanby* - Blake's 7 -Josette Simon
*Dr Diane Hughes* - Keegan Connor Tracy - Jake 2.0
*Dr. Kaela Evers* - Supernova  -Angela Bassett
*Eden* from Heroes!
*Electra King* (Sophie Marceau) in The World Is Not Enough!
*Elizabeth Swann* - pirates of the carribean- Keira Knightley
*Eowyn* Miranda Otto Lord of the Rings
*Evangeline Lilly* - (Lost) Kate 
*Faith * Buffy - Eliza Dushku
*Tru Davies* - True Calling-  Eliza Dushku
*Fred* - Amy Acker
*Helen Lyle* - Candyman - Virginia Madsen
*Iilyria* - Amy Acker
*Ilsa* - Judge Dredd -Joan Chen
*Inara* from Firefly
*Irina Derevko*  -Alias -(Lena Olin).
*Isabel Evans* - Roswell - Katherine Heigl
*Jean Grey* (“X-Men” films 2000-2006)     _ Famke Janssen_
*Jessica 6* - Logan's Run - Jenny Agutter
*Jessica Rabit* from "who framed Roger Rabit"
*Jhiera* - Angel - Ling Bai
*Jocelyn "Josie" Packard* - Twin Peaks -Joan Chen
*Kara Thrace* (“Battlestar Galactica” 2003-Present) _Katee Sackhoff_
*Kaylee Frye* (“Firefly” 2002, “Serenity” 2005”)   _ Jewel Staite_
*Kes*-Jennifer Lien-Voyager
*Kochanski *- Red dwarf
*Lana Lang* - Kristin Kreuk
*Lana Lang* (“Smallville” 2001-Present)   _Kristin Kreuk_
*Laura Daughtery* - Lake Bell - Surface
*Leeloo* (“The Fifth Element” 1997)      _Milla Jovovich_
*Lexa Doig* - Andromeda
*Lieutenant Ezri Dax* - DS9  - Nicole de Boer
*Lisa* - Weird Science - Kelly LeBrock
*Loana of the Shell Tribe* - One Million Years B.C.  -Racquel Welch
*Lois Lane* - Erica Durance
*Lornette 'Mace' Mason* - Strange Days - Angela Bassett
*Louise Marcus*- Highlander II  - Virginia Madsen
*Maria* (Metropolis)  _Brigitte Helm_
*Martha Jones* - Freema Agyeman - Doctor Who
*Mary Jane Watson* - Spiderman 123 - Kirsten Dunst
*Max Guevera* (“Dark Angel” 2000-02)   _Jessica Alba_
*Ms Parker* - Andrea Parker - The Pretender
*Mystique *(“X-Men” franchise 2000-2006)  _Rebecca Romijn_
*Niobe* from the Matrix movies
*Nyota Uhura* - Stra Trek original series - Nichelle Nicholes
*Padmé Amidala* (“Star Wars” prequels 1999-2005)  _Natalie Portman_
*Paige Charmed* - Rose McGowan
*Princess Leia* (Star Wars)  _Carrie Fisher_
*Rachel/-SeanYoung-Bladerunner
Red Sonja - Brigitte Nielsen 
Ripley (Alien)   Sigourney Weaver
Robin Lefler (“Star Trek: The Next Generation” 1991) Ashley Judd
Rose Tyler - (Doctor Who) Billie Piper 
Salma Hayek (Santanico Pandemonium) From Dusk Till Dawn
Sam Carter SG1 - Amanda Tapping 
Sandra - Last Night - Sandra Oh
Santanico Pandemonium  (Dusk Till Dawn) From Dusk Till Dawn  Salma Hayek
Sarah Bracknell Bannerman - The Dead Zone - Nicole de Boer
Selene -  (Underword) Kate Beckinsale
Seven of Nine (“Star Trek: Voyager” 1997-2001)     Jeri Ryan
SG1's old doc SG1  Teryl Rothbury?
Sharon Valeri (“Battlestar Galactica” 2003-Present)       Grace Park          
Shirley Kwan - Purple Storm  -Joan Chen
Sikozu Svala Shanti Sugaysi Shanu - Raelee Hill - Farscape
Sil (“Species” 1995) Natasha Henstridge
Simone - S1m0ne - Rachel Roberts
Sue Storm (Jessica Alba)
Sun Kwon - Lost- Yunjin Kim
Supergirl/Linda Lee - Supergirl - Helen Slater
Talia from B5 - Andrea Thompson
Teyla Emmagan from Stargate Atlantis - Rachel Luttrell
Toshiko Sato - Naoko Mori - Torchwood
T'pol (Star Trek:Enterprise) Jolene Blalock
Trillian (“The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy” 2005) Zooey Deschanel
Trinity (The Matrix)  Carrie Anne Moss
T-X (Terminator 3)  Kristanna Loken
Vaako (The Chronicles of Riddick) Thandie Newton 
Vala Mal Doran - Claudia Black - Stargate SG-1
Vanessa Kensington (from Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery)!  Liz Hurley
Willow Rosenburg - (Buffy) Alyson Hannigan 
Wonder Woman Lynda Carter  75-79
Xena Lucy Lawless
Xev Bellringer (“LEXX” 1997-2002) Xenia Seeberg
Yuna - Deepwater Black - Nicole de Boer 
Zev Bellringer  (Lexx)   Eva HabberMan
Zhora ( Blade Runner)  Joanna Cassidy
Trillian (“The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy” 2005) Zooey Deschanel*


----------



## Nesacat (May 3, 2007)

Monica Belucci - The Brothers Grimm (Mirror Queen), Matrix Persephone), Dracula (bride)


----------



## Firefly (May 3, 2007)

Michelle Pfeiffer without a doubt she just gorgeous.


----------



## UltraCulture (May 3, 2007)

You've missed out *Rachael*(Bladerunner)-Sean Young.

OOOps no you havn't, it's just not in bold text, my oppologies.

Need more coffee.


----------



## Firefly (May 3, 2007)

Michelle Pfeiffer she still gorgeous.


----------



## speedingslug (May 4, 2007)

Voting - for your top 5 (5 is top) you have till thusday...

*Achara*-   'Lost'  - _Ling Bai_ 
*Adria*  - 'Stargate SG-1' - _Morena Baccarin_ 
*Aeryn Sun* - 'Farscape' - _Claudia Black_ 
*Alexa Woods* - 'Alien Vs Predator'  - _Sanaa Lathan_ 
*Alice* - 'Resident Evil' - _Milla Jovovich_ 
*Altaira* - 'Forbidden Planet' - _Anne Francis_ 
*Andromeda Ascendant* - 'Andromeda' -    Lexa Doig 
*Arwen* - 'Lord Of The Rings' - _Liv Tyler_ 
*Ayla Daryl* - 'Clan of the Cave Bear' - _Daryl Hannah_ 
*Barbarella* 'Barbarella' _Jane Fonda_ 
*Buttercup*  - 'The Princess Bride' - _Robin Wright Penn_ 
*Carmen Ibanez * - 'Starship Troopers' - _Denise Richards_ 
*Catwoman/Selina Kyle* - 'Batman Returns' - _Michelle Pfeiffer_ 
*Chloe Sullivan* - 'Smallville' - _Allison Mack_ 
*Claire Bennet* - 'Heroes' - Hayden Panettiere 
*Claire* - 'Lost' - _Emilie de Ravin_ 
*Cordelia* - 'Buffy/Angel' - _Charisma Capenter_ 
*Counselor Deanna Troi*  - 'Star Trek: The Next Generation' - _Marina Sirtis_ 
*Daena* - 'Planet of the Apes' - _Estelle Warren_ 
*Dana Scully* - 'The X Files' - _Gillian Anderson_ 
*Dayna Mellanby* - 'Blake's 7' -_Josette Simon_ 
*Deputy Jo Lupo*  - 'Eureka' - _Erica Cerra_ 
*Dr Diane Hughes*- 'Jake 2.0' - _Keegan Connor Tracy_ 
*Dr. Kaela Evers* - 'Supernova'  - _Angela Bassett_ 
*Eden McCain* - 'Heroes' -  Nora Zehetner 
*Electra King* - 'The World Is Not Enough' - _Sophie Marceau_ 
*Elizabeth Swann* - 'Pirates of the Carribean' - _Keira Knightley_ 
*Emma Murdoch* - Dark City Jennifer Connelly 
*Emma Peel* -The Avengers Diana Rigg    
*Eowyn* - 'Lord of the Rings' - _Sophie Marceau_ 
*Evelyn Carnahan O'Connell/Princess Nefertiri* - The Mummy -  Rachel Weisz 
*Faith * 'Buffy' - _Eliza Dushku_ 
*Fred* - 'Angel' -_Amy Acker_ 
*Helen Lyle* - 'Candyman' - _Virginia Madsen_ 
*Iilyria* -?- _Amy Acker_ 
*Ilsa* - 'Judge Dredd' - _Joan Chen_ 
*Inara*  - 'Firefly' - _Morena Baccarin_ 
*Irina Derevko*  - 'Alias' - _Lena Olin_ 
*Isabeau d'Anjou*  - 'Ladyhawke' - _Michelle Pfeiffer_ 
*Isabel Evans* - 'Roswell' - _Katherine Heigl_ 
*Janice Rand*  - 'Star Trek' The Original Series' - _Grace Lee Whitney_ 
*Jasmine*  - 'Angel' - _Gina Torres_ 
*Jean Grey* - 'X-Men' - _Famke Janssen_ 
*Jessica 6* - 'Logan's Run' - _Jenny Agutter_ 
*Jessica Rabit*  "who framed Roger Rabit"    
*Jhiera* - 'Angel' - _Ling Bai_ 
*Jocelyn "Josie" Packard* - 'Twin Peaks' - _Joan Chen_ 
*Jordan Two Delta* - The Island - Scarlett Johansson 
*Kara Thrace* - 'Battlestar Galactica' - _Katee Sackhoff_ 
*Kate* - 'Lost' - _Evangeline Lilly_ 
*Kaylee Frye* 'Firefly'/ 'Serenity' - _Jewel Staite_ 
*Kes* -'star Trek: Voyager' - _Jennifer Lien_ 
*Kochanski *- 'Red Dwarf' - _Claire Grogan_ 
*Lana Lang* - 'Smallville' - _Kristin Kreuk_ 
*Laura Daughtery* - 'Surface' Lake Bell 
*Leeloo* - 'The Fifth Element' - _Milla Jovovich_ 
*Lieutenant Ezri Dax* - 'Star Trek: DS9'  - _Nicole de Boer_ 
*Lisa* - 'Weird Science' - _Kelly LeBrock_ 
*Loana of the Shell Tribe* - 'One Million Years B.C.'  - _Racquel Welch_ 
*Lois Lane* - 'New Adventures Of Superman' - _Teri Hatcher_
*Lois Lane* - 'Smallville' - _Erica Durance_ 
*Lornette 'Mace' Mason* - 'Strange Days' - _Angela Bassett_ 
*Louise Marcus* - 'Highlander II'  - _Virginia Madsen_ 
*Lt. Commander Jadzia Dax*  - 'Star Trek: DS9' - _Terry Farrell_ 
*Lt. Lenina Huxley*  - 'Demolition Man' - _Sandra Bullock_ 
*Maria* - 'Metropolis' - _Brigitte Helm_ 
*Martha Jones* - 'Doctor Who' -_Freema Agyeman_ 
*Mary Jane Watson* - 'Spiderman' - _Kirsten Dunst_ 
*Max Guevera* 'Dark Angel' - _Jessica Alba_ 
*Ms Parker* - 'The Pretender'  - _Andrea Parker_ 
*Mystique * - 'X-Men' -  _Rebecca Romijn_ 
*Niobe*  - Matrix -  Jada Pinkett Smith 
*Nyota Uhura*  - 'Star Trek' The Original Series' - _Nichelle Nichols_ 
*Padmé Amidala* 'Star Wars prequels' - _Natalie Portman_ 
*Paige* - 'Charmed' - _Rose McGowan_ 
*Phoebe Halliwell* - Charmed - Alyssa Milano 
*Princess Leia* 'Star Wars originals' - _Carrie Fisher_ 
*Rachel*  - 'Bladerunner' - _Sean Young_ 
*Red Sonja* - 'Red Sonja' - _Brigitte Nielsen_ 
*Ripley* - 'Alien' -  _Sigourney Weaver_ 
*Robin Lefler * 'Star Trek: The Next Generation' - _Ashley Judd_ 
*Rose Tyler* - 'Doctor Who' - _Billie Piper_ 
*Sam Carter* - 'Stargate SG-1' - _Amanda Tapping_ 
*Sandra* - 'Last Night' - _Sandra Oh_ 
*Santanico Pandemonium* - 'Dusk Till Dawn' - _Salma Hayek_ 
*Sarah Bracknell Bannerman* - 'The Dead Zone' - _Nicole de Boer_ 
*Selene* - 'Underword' - _Kate Beckinsale_ 
*Seven of Nine* 'Star Trek: Voyger' - _Jeri Ryan_ 
*Sharon Valeri * - 'Battlestar Galactica' -  _Grace Park_ 
*Shirley Kwan* - 'Purple Storm'  - _Joan Chen_ 
*Sikozu Svala Shanti Sugaysi Shanu* - 'Farscape' - _Raelee Hill_ 
*Sil* 'Species' _Natasha Henstridge_ 
*Simone* - 'S1m0ne' - _Rachel Roberts_ 
*Storm* - 'X-Men'- _Halle Berry_ 
*Sue Storm*- 'Fantastic 4' - _Jessica Alba_ 
*Sun Kwon* - 'Lost' - _Yunjin Kim_ 
*Supergirl/Linda Lee* - 'Supergirl' -      _Helen Slater_ 
*Talia* - 'Babylon 5' -     _Andrea Thompson_
*Tess Harding*  - 'Roswell' - _Emilie de Ravin_ 
*Teyla Emmagan* - 'Stargate: Atlantis' -     _Rachel Luttrell_
*The Borg Queen* - 'Star Trek: The Next Generation' - _Alice Krige_ 
*Theora Jones*  - 'Max Headroom' - _Amanda Pays_ 
*Toshiko Sato* - 'Torchwood' - _Naoko Mori_ 
*T'pol* - 'Star Trek: Enterprise'- _Jolene Blalock_ 
*Trillian* - 'The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy' - _Zooey Deschanel_ 
*Trinity* - 'The Matrix' -  _Carrie Anne Moss_ 
*Tru Davies* - 'True Calling' -  _Eliza Dushku_ 
*T-X* - 'Terminator 3' -  _Kristanna Loken_ 
*Vaako* - 'The Chronicles of Riddick' _Thandie Newton_ 
*Vala Mal Doran* - 'Stargate SG-1' -  _Claudia Black_ 
*Vanessa Kensington* - 'Austin Powers - International Man of Mystery' -  _Liz Hurley_ 
*Willow Rosenburg* - 'Buffy' - _Alyson Hannigan_ 
*Wonder Woman* - 'Wonder Woman' - _Lynda Carter_ 
*Xena* - 'Xena' - _Lucy Lawless_ 
*Xev Bellringer* - 'LEXX' -_Xenia Seeberg_ 
*Yuna* - 'Deepwater Black' - _Nicole de Boer_ 
*Zev Bellringer* - 'Lexx' - _Eva Habermann_ 
*Zhora* - 'Blade Runner' -  _Joanna Cassidy_ 
*Zoe*  - 'Firefly' - _Gina Torres_


----------



## Majimaune (May 5, 2007)

speedingslug said:


> *Eowyn* - 'Lord of the Rings' - _Sophie Marceau_


Sorry wrong person. Eowyn was played by Miranda Otto (she is Aussie and that is why I know.) Also some of those links dont work. Also Also can we vote for multipule people or just one?


----------



## The Ace (May 5, 2007)

I'll stick with one, *Kira Neriss*-Nana Visitor-DS9.  When I saw her in star fleet uniform I needed a cold shower.


----------



## Raoul Mitgong (May 5, 2007)

Sorry, I just don't get Carrie Fisher as sexy.

In SW she was too juvenal. In later life I think she is interesting and even attractive but sexy, no way.


----------



## Joel007 (May 5, 2007)

*Selene* - 'Underworld' - _Kate Beckinsale_ gets my vote 

I also think its cool that her name means moon, given the whole werewolf-vampire thing

And if we can vote for 2, I'll add *Kaylee Frye* 'Firefly'/ 'Serenity' - _Jewel Staite_


----------



## Allegra (May 5, 2007)

Modona(a local expression equals OMG or Geeez)! Those long lists make me wonder if your dom's walls are covered with female film stars close-ups!  Can some one start a thread like 'Who is the sexiest _man_ across the years?" Just to balance it up like our cats and dogs thread.


----------



## Joel007 (May 5, 2007)

ewww, I don't think i'd vote for that...


----------



## HardScienceFan (May 5, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> ewww, I don't think i'd vote for that...


Neither would I,but it would even things out a bit.Go,Allegra!!


----------



## Connavar (May 5, 2007)

*Aeryn Sun* - 'Farscape' - _Claudia Black_


Is my fav and barely beats out *Sharon Valeri/Athena/Boomer * - 'Battlestar Galactica' -  _Grace Park_ ,*Kaylee Frye* 'Firefly'/ 'Serenity' - _Jewel Staite_,*Kara Thrace* - 'Battlestar Galactica' - _Katee Sackhoff  _*,Trillian* - 'The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy' - the book character not th chick from the lame movie


----------



## speedingslug (May 5, 2007)

Majimaune said:


> Sorry wrong person. Eowyn was played by Miranda Otto (she is Aussie and that is why I know.) Also some of those links dont work. Also Also can we vote for multipule people or just one?



Vote for your top 5


----------



## speedingslug (May 5, 2007)

Allegra said:


> Modona(a local expression equals OMG or Geeez)! Those long lists make me wonder if your dom's walls are covered with female film stars close-ups!  Can some one start a thread like 'Who is the sexiest _man_ across the years?" Just to balance it up like our cats and dogs thread.



already on its way Bigger list !


----------



## Majimaune (May 6, 2007)

Well I dont have any order for these that I can think of at the minute because I am meant to be mowing the lawn so I will be quick.

Liv Tyler, Halle Berry and Carrie Fisher (sorry Raoul Mitgong I disagree with you). Thats really all.


----------



## Joel007 (May 6, 2007)

5 eh? well I'll revise my list then

*Selene* - 'Underworld' - _Kate Beckinsale_ gets my vote 

*Kaylee Frye* 'Firefly'/ 'Serenity' - _Jewel Staite_

*Leeloo* - 'The Fifth Element' - _Milla Jovovich_

*Vaako* - 'The Chronicles of Riddick' _Thandie Newton_ 

*Elizabeth Swann* - 'Pirates of the Carribean' - _Keira Knightley_ 


Although I have to say I've seen less than half of the programs/films on that list.


----------



## Triceratops (May 6, 2007)

I can't even think of the movie title.  It's Spawn or Seed, or something that starts with an "S."  Anyway, she's blonde, very tall (6ft mabe), and is an alien that must mate with men to propigate her species.  She's really some she-demon in disguise.  One scene has her locked up in a glass house, where she has to stay confined.  In fact, men are not allowed near her.  Alas, she gets out.

Wait a minute...Species?  I'll go google this one.

Hah!  Found her.  Natasha Henstridge of Species.  Yea, she de bomb and could chase me round n round.

Ah, late entry.  N Kinski of Cat People.

Tri


----------



## K. Riehl (May 7, 2007)

*From the list my top 5

Seven of Nine* (“Star Trek: Voyager” 1997-2001)     _Jeri Ryan

_*Buttercup*  - 'The Princess Bride' - _Robin Wright Penn_ 

*Evelyn Carnahan O'Connell/Princess Nefertiri* - The Mummy -  Rachel Weisz

*Kaylee Frye* 'Firefly'/ 'Serenity' - _Jewel Staite_

*Loana of the Shell Tribe* - 'One Million Years B.C.'  - _Racquel Welch_


----------



## cathaloreilly79 (May 7, 2007)

jerri ryan <star trek voyager> 7 of 9,oh yea hottest babe ever


----------



## Connavar (May 7, 2007)

Good to see the love for  *Kaylee Frye* 'Firefly'/ 'Serenity' - _Jewel Staite_


She was soo sweet in that role, you couldnt help but smile when you looked at her and heard her tiny voice 


Its great for us Stargate fans she will be starring in season 4!!!!!!!


----------



## Pyan (May 8, 2007)

*Seven of Nine* 'Star Trek: Voyager'      _Jeri Ryan
_*Aeryn Sun* - 'Farscape' - _Claudia Black_ 
*Ripley* - 'Alien' -  _Sigourney Weaver_ 
*Selene* - 'Underword' - _Kate Beckinsale_*
Carmen Ibanez * - 'Starship Troopers' - _Denise Richards_ 

Sexy don't always mean good looking!


----------



## HardScienceFan (May 8, 2007)

Sig Weaver,good call PYAN.
*Those eyes*


----------



## Connavar (May 8, 2007)

pyan said:


> *Seven of Nine* 'Star Trek: Voyager'      _Jeri Ryan
> _*Aeryn Sun* - 'Farscape' - _Claudia Black_
> *Ripley* - 'Alien' -  _Sigourney Weaver_
> *Selene* - 'Underword' - _Kate Beckinsale_*
> ...



Yay another Aeryn vote.  She was one of the reasons Farscape are my fav alltime SF show .


Speaking about * Carmen Ibanez, *when i was reading the book i was thinking where is she i mean she was in two scenes tops* *


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (May 8, 2007)

5.  Trinity/Carrie Anne Moss
4.  The blonde Cylon chick from Battlestar Galactica/Tricia Hefler
3.  Mystique/Rebecca Romjin
2.  Elizabeth Swann/Keira Knightly
1.  Jean Grey/Famke Janssen -- specifically as the Phoenix in the third movie...love that hair!


----------



## HBP (May 9, 2007)

*The #1 spot* : _*Liv Tyler (LOTR and Armagedon)*_
_ Then there would be_: *Kate Beckinsale ( Underworld)
                                             Halle Berry (Catwoman and X-Men)
                                             Jessica Alba (Fantastic Four)
                                             Jennifer Garner (Elektra and Dare Devil)*


----------



## Majimaune (May 9, 2007)

HBP said:


> *Halle Berry (Catwoman and X-Men)*


Everyone forgets that she was in Die Another Day or whatever it was. That Bond film. She was the best in that.


----------



## HBP (May 9, 2007)

How could I forget that...........well i was looking more on the line of Fantasy


----------



## Majimaune (May 10, 2007)

HBP said:


> How could I forget that...........well i was looking more on the line of Fantasy


Well you could kind of call it Sci-fi. I mean look at all the cool stuff Bond has.


----------



## HBP (May 10, 2007)

Yeah...........thats true


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

lee-loo is mint shes got my vote


----------



## speedingslug (May 19, 2007)

*1* *Arwen* - 'Lord Of The Rings' - **_Liv Tyler_ 

*2* *Seven of Nine* 'Star Trek: Voyger' - **_Jeri Ryan_ 

*3* *Kaylee Frye* 'Firefly'/ 'Serenity' - **_Jewel Staite_ 

*4* *Selene* - 'Underword' - **_Kate Beckinsale_ 
*4* *Kate* - 'Lost' - **_Evangeline Lilly_ 
*4* *Rose Tyler* - 'Doctor Who' - **_Billie Piper_ 

*5* *Sam Carter* - 'Stargate SG-1' - **_Amanda Tapping_ 

*6* *Cordelia* - 'Buffy/Angel' - **_Charisma Capenter_ 
*6* *Sue Storm*- 'Fantastic 4' - **_Jessica Alba_ 

*7* *Lois Lane* - 'Smallville' - **_Erica Durance_ 
*7* *Faith * 'Buffy' - **_Eliza Dushku_ 
*7* *Aeryn Sun* - 'Farscape' - **_Claudia Black_ 

*8* *Trinity* - 'The Matrix' -  **_Carrie Anne Moss_ 
*8* *T'pol* - 'Star Trek: Enterprise'- _Jolene Blalock_ 
*8* * Winifred Burkle* -Angel- _Amy Acker_ 
*8* *Iilyria* -Angel- _Amy Acker_ 
*8* *Elizabeth Swann* - 'Pirates of the Carribean' - **_Keira Knightley_ 
*8* *Willow Rosenburg* - 'Buffy' - **_Alyson Hannigan_ 


*7* *Claire Bennet* - 'Heroes' - Hayden Panettiere 
*7* *Lieutenant Ezri Dax* - 'Star Trek: DS9'  - _Nicole de Boer_ 
*7* *Ms Parker* - 'The Pretender'  - **_Andrea Parker_ 
*7* *Buttercup*  - 'The Princess Bride' - _Robin Wright Penn_ 
*7* *Six* Battlestar Galactica/Tricia Hefler
*7* *Lana Lang* - 'Smallville' - **_Kristin Kreuk_ 
*7* *Wonder Woman* - 'Wonder Woman' - **_Lynda Carter_ 
*7* *Adria*  - 'Stargate SG-1' - _Morena Baccarin_ 
*7* *Zev Bellringer* - 'Lexx' - _Eva Habermann_ 
*7* *Isabel Evans* - 'Roswell' - **_Katherine Heigl_ 
*7* *Loana of the Shell Tribe* - 'One Million Years B.C.'  - **_Racquel Welch_ 


*8* *Leeloo* - 'The Fifth Element' - **_Milla Jovovich_ 
*8* *Evelyn Carnahan O'Connell/Princess Nefertiri* - The Mummy -  Rachel Weisz 
*8* *Mystique * - 'X-Men' -  **_Rebecca Romijn_ 
*8* *Catwoman/Selina Kyle* - 'Batman Returns' - **_Michelle Pfeiffer_ 
*8* *Mary Jane Watson* - 'Spiderman' - **_Kirsten Dunst_ 
*8* *Chloe Sullivan* - 'Smallville' - **_Allison Mack_ 
*8* *Lois Lane* - 'New Adventures Of Superman' - _Teri Hatcher_
*8* *Cylon* - BSG - Lucy Lawless


*9* *Trillian* - 'The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy' - **_Zooey Deschanel_ 
*9* *Barbarella* 'Barbarella' **_Jane Fonda_ 
*9* *Vaako* - 'The Chronicles of Riddick' **_Thandie Newton_ 
*9* Renee O'Connor - Xena
*9**Lt. Commander Jadzia Dax*  - 'Star Trek: DS9' - _Terry Farrell_ 
*9*  *Padmé Amidala* 'Star Wars prequels' - **_Natalie Portman_ 

*10* *Jordan Two Delta* - The Island - Scarlett Johansson 
*10* *Claire Littleton * - 'Lost' - _Emilie de Ravin_ 
*10* *Elektra* - Elektra - Jennifer Garner 
*10* Delenn - Babylon5
*10* *Jean Grey* - 'X-Men' - **_Famke Janssen_ 
*10* *Achara*-   'Lost'  - **_Ling Bai_


----------



## Majimaune (May 20, 2007)

So is that the result? Interesting that Liv Tyler got number 1. Not bad though. Just interesting.


----------



## Pyan (May 20, 2007)

I'm just amazed Billie Piper got as high as fourth!


----------



## HBP (May 20, 2007)

Well my number one female was Liv Tyler. I've got taste.........LOL.

Suprised Halle Berry ain't there............ I think the votes were dealt to beauty instead of being sexy.


----------



## Majimaune (May 21, 2007)

Yeah. Liv has a sexy voice as well. Have you heard her talk outside of a movie?


----------



## flo (Jun 4, 2007)

BOO!!! lol

These two should be number one and two, whichever rank it doesn't matter (and I don't care if they're played by the same actress  ).


----------



## flo (Jun 4, 2007)

BOO!!! lol I don't understand how Cylon (number 3) got so high, yet Xena is nowhere to be found  I like Xena better


----------

